# First Rifle



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Avid pellet gun hunter, and looking to buy my first rifle. Now please dont give me the whole "starter kit" gun stuff. What do you suggest. Around $200 or less. Or any particular not to buy? I want good quality. Preferably a bolt action.

thx


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

This one will do a good job for you: http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... /981T.aspx

Or maybe this one: http://savagearms.com/markiifss.htm


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would encourage you to save a little longer, and do some internet searching while you do. Gunbroker.com is a great place to get a look at what's out there, and see some real world prices. Savage, Marlin, Remington, Anshutz and CZ (my personal fave) all make great bolt action rimfires in .22 LR, .17 HMR and .22 magnum. For a quality bolt action firearm, not even considering a good glass, the price point you mention is pretty low. The entry level Savage or Marlin might be pretty close though. Maybe you and your folks could do some searching in local pawn shops. There are occasional good deals to be had, if you look long and hard enough. If you would consider a semi-auto, you can still get a Ruger 10-22 for pretty close to your budget. They are accurate and reliable, with no end to custom parts that you can add yourself.
Shoot 'em up,
Burl


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

you're right, i've set my bar a little low. I have saved well over 200, but i just thought it's better to start low. Thanks.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't think you have set your bar low that marlin bolt action tube fed that iwantabuggy posted is around 170$ marlins are super accurate and my dad still has his remington bolt action after 20+ years It is also a tube fed

by the way .22 cal rifles are the way to go there fun and cheap to shoot only problem is there isn't anything you can hunt with one other than ***** and grouse and rabbits


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

oh yeah jess? what about grays? I've heard well over a million times stories of grey anhilliation via a rifle. Not to mention when I go to SD there's gonna be prairie dogs. *pow*


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

22s are pretty dangerous for urban hunting but I'm sure they would come in handy when you go to south Dakota


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, dude, i'm not gonna be capping cottontails in the field or anything, jeeze. I'll find some hunting grounds.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

oke:


----------

